# Infiniti Teases Extended Range Electric Sports Car Concept



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Infiniti is preparing a stunning new concept car for the Geneva Auto Show, one that will use both a gasoline engine and electric motor, while taking strong design cues from the stunning Essence concept.

Infiniti says the car is, "being created to extend the potential for high performance, low emission electric cars." With Infiniti already offering gas and diesel models and plans to bring to market soon an all-electric vehicle, this new concept will look beyond, combining the best attributes of gas and electric technologies.

"This sports car is basically about us thinking what's next and, I guess, from really two or three perspectives," says Infiniti Executive Vice President Andy Palmer. "The first, and really obviously, is introducing the technology of range extender. You've got the EV, which allows you great performance, but can you do that in a way that is interesting to people that are limited by range? And then there's the technological challenge of being able to switch between being electric and petrol-driven, so there's an interesting challenge there."

In addition, Infiniti says the new concept will look to shape the future designs of the Infiniti brand. And if the Essence concept is any indication, we're in for a treat.

With the Geneva Auto Show taking place in March, infiniti has promised updates and the car takes shape.

More: *Infiniti Teases Extended Range Electric Sports Car Concept* on Autoguide.com


----------

